# Knot book



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello All,
I am looking at a bunch of different knot books and trying to figure out which is the best one(s) to buy. So if you used any of them I would like some feedback if it was a good, bad or ugly. I am a beginner at this. Thanks


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Any of the books by J.D. Lenzen are good. 

http://www.amazon.com/Paracord-Fusi...F8&qid=1404934999&sr=1-3&keywords=j.d.+lenzen


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

His books are a good start. I've heard nothing but good things about his books.


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you !


----------

